# Antavore Watermark Generator



## adam_sporka (May 11, 2022)

adam_sporka submitted a new resource:

Antavore Watermark Generator - Protect your videos and streams with an invisible watermark



> Use as an Audio Filter to imprint an (almost) inaudible watermark to your audio. This watermark will get embedded in the audio output. At this point, the content of the watermark can be an arbitrary string. Only 7-bit characters are supported at this point.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## y0himba (May 19, 2022)

I know to put this in the OBS directory, but which sub-directory?  Some of us are old farts and need install instructions.... :)


----------



## adam_sporka (May 20, 2022)

y0himba said:


> I know to put this in the OBS directory, but which sub-directory?  Some of us are old farts and need install instructions.... :)



I have my OBS installed in
c:\Program Files\obs-studio

The path to antavore.dll is
c:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\antavore.dll

I hope it helps, thanks for your question!


----------



## y0himba (May 21, 2022)

I hope it helps, thanks for your question!
It did! Thanks for the answer, and it works perfectly for me by the way....


----------



## adam_sporka (May 21, 2022)

y0himba said:


> I hope it helps, thanks for your question!
> It did! Thanks for the answer, and it works perfectly for me by the way....


So happy to hear!


----------

